

Marissa Mayer to outline the new new new turnaround plan for Yahoo - xiunhao888
http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/19/marissa-mayer-to-outline-the-new-new-new-turnaround-plan-for-yahoo/

======
chriskollmann
I really like her and hope for her to succeed, but the longer yahoo is waiting
for a homerun, the less likely it gets.

~~~
pedalpete
I thinking swinging for a homerun may be the wrong strategy. Tumblr was a
solid double, maybe a triple. Yahoo! is a media company looking to sell
advertising, having a large breadth of singles, is just as valuable as a big
homerun. Similar to AOLs strategy, but maybe with more technical chops and
more consumer by-in. AOL is essentially a collection of blogs where Yahoo! has
greater user engagement where users are creating at least some of the content
on Yahoo!. That's how I see it anyway.

